# First time to France with Motorhome



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Not got the motorhome yet (2 weeks to go!), but I'm busy planning out the summer programme. Looking to dip my toes in France. Only experience in the past is a couple of non driving visits to Paris. We'll have about 2 to 3 weeks in all.

I'd like to fit in Monet's Garden, Disneyland, Versailles. I like historic old castles and such. Also fancy Bruges if its on-route.

Live in Scotland so ferry is a bit of an issue, Rosyth very close but also very expensive.

Whats the best time to vist (good weather but not too busy) - Thinking earlyish September. But can be flexible.

Any ideas for a suggested Newbie routeplan? Mixture of campsites and aires would be fine. Would French Passion be reccommended?
So come on all you experts - help me plan my first trip abroad with my motorhome!

All advice from you experienced French experts gratefully received!


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*France first time*

 Ciao Hezbez,
my advice would be not to plan at all, except perhaps fix the date of your outward and return crossings. Even though you are in Scotland, probably Dover - Calais is your best bet, whether with ferry or tunnel.
Early September should be good for weather, and not over crowded.
Bruges is a bit further East, in Belgium, than heading for Monets Gardens or Versailles etc. but you could perhaps enjoy heading that way as you go back towards the Channel on your return leg.
Just follow the flow and go.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"I'd like to fit in Monet's Garden, Disneyland, Versailles."

There is plenty on MHF about these, where to stay, etc.

Dave


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We go Hull/Zeebrugge if we don't want the trek to the Channel. Fares are much more reasonable than Rosyth. Zeebrugge will get you withing about 10kms of Brugges  

We go mid August - end Sept. and find the weather great and the sites less busy. Never book a site.

Only been to Versailles when staying with friends in Paris and not yet got to Monet's garden  Loire Valley might suit if you fance Chateaux. 

I think the big thing is not to do too much - after all it is a holiday and there is so much to see even if you do not travel far. 

However, enjoy the planning. I am busy happily planning our May/June holiday, but I doubt we will follow much of it at all :roll: 

Sue


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Bonjour Hezbez,

Your Paris objectives aside (none of which have I visited) it might make sense for an initial foray to head for the Loire area (in general terms Orleans - Angers) where you'll find great country, as many chateaux as you could wish for, really interesting towns and villages and a lot of historical interest.

You don't say how long you have for this expedition but, further south along the River Dordogne (Souillac - les Eyzies and the length of the Vezere valley) there are also many chateaux and also prehistoric cave dwellings and cave paintings to say nothing of regional cuisine to blow your socks off.

But I agree with Eddied not to tie yourself down with too much planning. 
Read a few good guides and take it from there. One excellent book I've just finished is "The Discovery of France" by Graham Robb, published Picador (ISBN. 978-0-330-42761-6). This is in no sense a guide book but more of a historical perspective to give you a good idea of what makes modern France tick.

Whatever, have a great trip.
David.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Just book the Ferry, get off the other side,dont plan, so what ever road you take will be the right one

Good luck

Les


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

If you enjoy swimming in site pools take your trunks cos some places don't allow shorts :roll: 

That goes for the fellahs too :lol:


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi again,
I had intended to add that September is ideal although Paris area is better in August as the Parisiens are all away till the Bank Holiday of 15th. This falls on a Saturday this year so French holidaymakers will all start trekking home from Monday 17th I guess.
David.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

FWIW

We did our first trip ending up in the south of France (St Tropez) the last two weeks of September, the weather was amazing! It was not busy on any of the Aires either.

Enjoy

w


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Meant to ask - when are the French school holidays -as we'd probably be best to avoid them!

Thanks


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

The summer hol's are 3rd July to 1st September inclusive but you'll find it's pretty clear everywhere after that weekend of 15th/16th August.
David


----------



## dragonfly (Mar 10, 2007)

For a great and very interesting tour, look at 
www.routerichardcoeurdelion.com. There's a useful site run by Brits close to the route (see www.parcverger.com - has full services incl laundry)
Dragonfly


----------



## vivo (Mar 31, 2007)

*France Trip*

If its your first time you could use Norfolk Lines,they are good value and are a good springboard for Northen France/Brugge.There's a site a few miles East of Dunkerque at Malo les Bains.Junction 33 on the A16/E40,on the coast a bit expensive but worth it for its convenience to to port and the main roads.Just a short walk into town.
For Brugge theres a good site in Jabbeke virtually on the A10/E40.Again a short walk into town were you can catch a buss into Brugge.Swimming in the lake here and lots of facilities on site.
Viv


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

I like you are very close to the Port of Rosyth, yep it is not the cheapest option but in my opinion the extra cost of sailing directly into the heart of Belgium and with superb motorway access to the whole of Europe beats the purgatory trip down the A1M to Dover. Hull is only very slightly cheaper (sometimes, not always and Newcastle/Amsterdam is never cheaper) and Hull is still a bitch to get to. I have done all the relevant routes and have absolutely no doubt that if I can sail from Rosyth then I will. You have the added bonus of not having to go anywhere near Paris if your ultimate route is the South of France, Spain, Italy, Switzerland, Germany or anywhere other than Normandy/Brittany
It is an 1116 mile trek to Dover and back for me and I have done it too many times. Especially as we like to tend to visit Belgium, Luxembourg and France 4 times a year, with a main break of 3/4 weeks early summer. Shorter hops during the off season
Give me the luxury start and end to our trips every time, albeit at a higher cost than the "hellish" trip down south.
I have been quoted a price of £760 Rosyth/Zeebrugge/Rosyth, with the new Norfolk Lines sailing from Rosyth, motorhome + cabin for our main hols (4 weeks mid may to mid June) and I will happily pay it for the fabulous and comfortable journey as opposed to the hell that would confront us going to Dover or Hull, and make no mistake... it is hell, always. It would maybe be acceptable if you had 3 months to play with. Then a gentle trip with a few days stop over would be bearable. Just!!
Each to our own of course and I do appreciate that budget must prevail. I am only giving a personal view that 1116 miles on the motorhome to Dover at 25 mpg and an overnight stop each way (CC £30+per night) plus the strain of one of the most agonising and frustrating routes in Britain.......... Well its Rosyth for me every time but good luck and safe and happy touring whatever you chose.

I,m sorry that I strayed a bit from the initial question but its really easy to navigate to your area of interest from Belgium. France Passion looks like an excellent alternative to the many campsites and aires along the way. We joined "France Passion" last year but despite our intent to savour this excellent club on our sojourns we didn't even use them once. My only defence is the of the local aires were of the highest quality and the Municiple sites give amazing value for money and they are usually situated perfectly for access to the towns;
again, happy touring
Dennis


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I appreciate that Hull may be much nearer to us than Rosyth (400miles return). However, the trip one way in mid June cost us £168 which included a cabin upgrade and £383 (again cabin upgrade ) return mid Aug / end Sept. I think this compares very favourably to the Rosyth crossing.

As I don't consider our journey to Hull a misery I think this route will suit us well just now.

Next year we may well do the tunnell again as I have lots of Tesco vouchers to use. However, we break up our journey through England and enjoy that trip as well :? 

Safe travelling

Sue


----------

